# Honda 20 HP tune up parts



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

Selling the following parts from a Honda 20 HP motor

oil filter, spark plugs, water pump housing and impellers, also including several parts that were ordered to rebuild the lower unit but not used. Water pump housing is new.

$50 plus shipping for everything pictured.

Also have a complete lower unit - will sell it for $350 plus shipping if needed.

located in Linesville, PA


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

PM Sent


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

Sold


----------

